# Carp & Sucker help!



## jbunn3 (Feb 22, 2015)

I am in a local flow quite often. I see huge schools of suckers and some massive carp. I want to catch these things!! But, I have never tried. Looking for some assistance here. Bait, rig, gear, times, deep/shallow? I can shore fish, but most likely will be in a boat. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Red worms my friend! Cast it upstream and let it wash right to them. 

Suckers can be shy and scatter if they see you...camo doesn't hurt. Crickets and grasshoppers work too.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

TClark said:


> Red worms my friend! Cast it upstream and let it wash right to them.
> 
> Suckers can be shy and scatter if they see you...camo doesn't hurt. Crickets and grasshoppers work too.


I have been told sucker are good eating ?


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Suckers are good eating but they are full of tiny bones. I have fillet them then cut about 1/4" cross cuts all most all the way through the meat then batter and fry. This makes the bones small enough to swallow and you really don't notice them. I have also ground the fillets in a meat grinder, add egg and bread or cracker crumbs and made fish patties. Those where pretty good too.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Suckers are good eating but they are full of tiny bones. I have fillet them then cut about 1/4" cross cuts all most all the way through the meat then batter and fry. This makes the bones small enough to swallow and you really don't notice them. I have also ground the fillets in a meat grinder, add egg and bread or cracker crumbs and made fish patties. Those where pretty good too.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I have a good friend who grew up near the Mississippi and he tells of a restaurant hat serves carp sandwiches. They do the same cross cuts CFIden talks about, but they have developed a machine to do it.

I've smoked carp and that lets you pick around the bones with fingers and hold your beer in the other hand.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I wonder how suckers would taste smoked.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

I've never smoked any fish that wasn't edible.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Doughballs for carp


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Killer Dough-ball recipe!
Go to Walmart and buy pre-made pizza dough.

Take 1 cup of Molasses and 1/2 cup of water and put into skillet. Heat and stir in the water...*do not bring it to a boil!!! *As soon as it starts to bubble up a little, remove from heat and stir in a jar of *Wheat Germ.
*
It will get thicker and thicker. Once mixed in real good, let it set so it'll cool down.

NOTE, no way will this stay on a hook...here's the trick.

Remember that pizza dough you bought? Once you get to the lake (Won't work as well in "moving water") tear a piece of that pizza dough off and wet it and make a "tough dough ball".

Now comes the magic. On a "Small hook" pinch off enough dough ball and embed the hook into it.

Now, take a "larger amount" of the wheat germ and flatten it in the palm of your hand. Place you hook with the dough ball in the center of the wheat germ and fold if over and squeeze it together making like an oblong doughball. Lob it out there...no weight other than the doughball.

The wheat germ disintegrates, but the little pizza dough dough ball will stay in tact. the carp munch down the wheatgerm (they love Molasses) and also suck in the little dough ball with it...wallah.

Tip, cast in the same spot over and over...they will come!!!


----------

